# Wow! I did not expect this. Moody just dissed Chicago.



## Alan Sweet (May 12, 2015)

Moody downgraded Chicago's bonds to Ba1. (Almost default level). Moody says Chicago's School district bonds could be next. 

Another Detroit on the horizon?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2015)

I wonder if that is because Obama picked chicago for his library??/  Sorry I could not resist- The crooks and graft have finally caught up............ funny how they solve the problem there- at least in the news- raise taxes and go backwards......... must be a new math problem......

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2015)

Isn't that how common core math works?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 12, 2015)

Detroit filed bankruptcy and it still is no better than what it was, still corrupt and full of criminal hood rats, it is forever ruined and will never be what it once was due to the crime and low lifes running amuck. jmo

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2015)

It's mjust a matter of time . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 13, 2015)

I had the unfortunate privilege of living in Illinois for 23 years. And seen many times that Chicago political bosses promise the teachers unions and civil service workers increases in pay, health benefits and retirement benefits. All this for their votes. Since there is really only one party in Chicago, its always about the internal politics and the primary. Many, many times the state elected officials from Chicago used their position to pay for the promises. Now, for the first time in many years, many of the state wide officials are from outside Cook County. And they may have gotten tired of paying for Chicago back room politics and secret deals. 

Chicago tried to get the state lump the Chicago school teachers and many public servants into the pool with the rest of the state civil service. The state would have inherited the debt for all the unfunded Chicago political promises, mainly the retirement benefits.

But, I suspect that some place, some where, some one will pull some quiet dirt and twist a few arms and sucker the rest of the state into funding the Chicago failures and corruption.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> I had the unfortunate privilege of living in Illinois for 23 years. And seen many times that Chicago political bosses promise the teachers unions and civil service workers increases in pay, health benefits and retirement benefits. All this for their votes. Since there is really only one party in Chicago, its always about the internal politics and the primary. Many, many times the state elected officials from Chicago used their position to pay for the promises. Now, for the first time in many years, many of the state wide officials are from outside Cook County. And they may have gotten tired of paying for Chicago back room politics and secret deals.
> 
> Chicago tried to get the state lump the Chicago school teachers and many public servants into the pool with the rest of the state civil service. The state would have inherited the debt for all the unfunded Chicago political promises, mainly the retirement benefits.
> 
> But, I suspect that some place, some where, some one will pull some quiet dirt and twist a few arms and sucker the rest of the state into funding the Chicago failures and corruption.



It's a good thing that doesn't happen anywhere else.  

Name me a single state where corruption doesn't exist. Chicago is notorious I realize as is many other cities in the NE such as NYC and Camden NJ etc. but it's everywhere. We need to take a scythe to them all but it won't happen. Too much bread and circus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2015)

http://www.governing.com/gov-data/s...ms-unfunded-liabilities-obligations-data.html 
Seems Illinois is tops on the crummy list- a few including Kentucky not far behind. Wisconsin is at top of list- says something about Scott Walker. Alaska with all that oil money is going the wrong way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 14, 2015)

If we could separate Chicago from IL the rest of the state would be doing fine. Chicago is liberal and downstate is conservative. Former mayor Rich Daly put Chicago in debt 6 ways and on Sunday. New mayor Raum Emanuel (former Obama minion) is Chicago politics as usual and is just riding the decline. There used to be more farmers downstate than people in Cook Co. Now, there's more people in Chicago than downstate, plus they vote twice along with the dead people. The number one budget item in IL is the Medicaid payments for health care for the poor in Chicago. My wife and I plan on moving south within a couple of years. I'm liking AL. I speak fluent redneck. Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## eaglea1 (May 14, 2015)

I agree @HomeBody , the same is true here. If we could separate the peoples republic of madison from the rest of Wisconsin, the state
would be doing fine. Actually, during the last governors election and recall election, Wisconsin did manage to separate Madison and
keep Gov. Walker in office, and doing a good job too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> My wife and I plan on moving south within a couple of years. I'm liking AL. I speak fluent redneck. Gary



We don't mind the good Yanks like you in fact we encourage y'all to come down and cancel out what south'n liberals we have down here. 

Gary this is you and the missus on the way to Alabammy . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BarbS (May 23, 2015)

Seeing our states swing this way into bloated promises and self destruction is very disheartening. I saw a list recently rating major cities from most liberal to most conservative. Seattle was a Most Liberal city, only placing third to San Francisco and Washington DC. Now, That is disheartening! I feel like the big cities will drag us all down with them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

